

Shutttr - A community for photographers - barrettshepherd
http://www.shutttr.com

======
clintonb
Beyond the closed model, what sets this apart from Flickr or /r/photocritique?

Making the community invite-only excludes spammers and trolls, but also
excludes potentially valuable contributors. What is rules are processes are in
place to ensure that the community doesn't simply turn into a circle jerk
where only a certain style of photograph is properly reviewed/critiqued?

